# Cannon a-1 and speedlite 199a communication



## flpanther (May 19, 2014)

My speedlite 199a flash will charge but my cannon a-1 will not reset to the flash speed of 1/60sec. I have cleaned the contacts on the shoe and flash. The flash will go off when I take a picture but the settings are wrong in the camera. Is there a way to test the contact with a multi meter to see if the problem is with the camera or the flash?


----------

